# 15 week old Sable female WL in MI available



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

This is a sister to our pup Reacher. We really like both pups we have gotten from Leslie. Search Auf Der Marquis on face book and internet for more info.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally - a breeder who doesn't believe a working line pedigree should be loaded with Fero, Troll, Yoshy, etc.!
Very tempting...if my health were better I'd be interested!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Mom goes back to pretty much 100% DDR lines: Nixie Von SentinelHarts

Dad does too: Harmon auf der Marquis


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

What a stunning pup... someday I'll be able to act on the incessant puppy fever!


----------

